# My life with Jasmine



## Jasmine2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

]It is so helpful to share pictures and stories with other people who shared their lives with goldens. My beautiful girl Jasmine passed away on July 3 at the age of 10. I am so grateful that I was her mommy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..Jasmine was so beautiful. It is heart breaking to lose our pups. Please come back and post more pictures. Xxoo


----------



## Carolyn Finn (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost beautiful Jasmine - your pictures area a wonderful tribute to her. We lost our 10 year old Kolby on July 20th. Everyone here understands and shares your pain. They will always have a place in our hearts.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so sorry the loss of beautiful Jasmine. What a beautiful girl.
And I am also sorry for the loss of Kolby as well.
Yes, we who have loved our Goldens know what that loss is.
Peace be with you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jasmine, my heart goes out to you.

She was an adorable pup and became a gorgeous Red girl. 

Cherish the memories and the times you shared. She'll always be a part of you, she lives forever in your heart and in your memories, and she's watching over you. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A beautiful tribute to her. Thank you for sharing you life with Jasmine with us and her love for you.

Gone too soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of beautiful Jasmine. I can tell by looking at the pictures of your girl, you gave her a wonderful life that was full of love. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a beautiful and sweet looking girl Jasmine was. Those pictures show so well how loved she was.

I am so sorry her time to leave you had come. Sleep softly, Jasmine.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Jasmine. Such a beautiful redhead girl! It is blessing to have them but loosing them is so hard. I lost my Buddy 27 months ago I still think of him every day. He was my heart and soul, I miss him so much.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I loved the pictures, Jasmine was a beautiful girl. So sorry about your loss.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Jasmine. She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jasmine*

Jasmine is such a beautiful name!
I WILL add her to our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

Note: God Bless whomever added Jasmine to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-18.html#post3261217


----------

